# Turn It Up! - The Rascals



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

"_Turn it up, turn it up, little bit higher, radio
Turn it up, that's enough, so you know it's got soul
Radio, radio turn it up..._"
- Van Morrison

The average length of the 45 rpm single is 3 minutes and 30 seconds...

If you can't say what needs to be said in 3 minutes and 30 seconds then it probably isn't worth saying...

"Turn It Up!" is a series about those classic tunes played on vintage Top Forty AM radio stations that still live on over the airwaves of our memories and the artists who created them...

*The Rascals* -

"The Rascals (initially known as The Young Rascals) were an American rock band, formed in Garfield, New Jersey in 1965. Between 1966 and 1968 the New Jersey act reached the top 20 of the Billboard Hot 100 with nine singles, including the #1s "Good Lovin'" (1966), "Groovin'" (1967), and "People Got to Be Free" (1968), as well as big radio hits such as the much-covered "How Can I Be Sure?" (#4 1967) and "A Beautiful Morning" (#3 1968), plus another critical favorite "A Girl Like You" (#10 1967).

Eddie Brigati (vocals), Felix Cavaliere (keyboard, vocals), Gene Cornish (guitar) and Dino Danelli (drums) started the band in Brigati and Danelli's hometown of Garfield, New Jersey.

The band's songwriting team of Eddie Brigati and Cavaliere then began providing most of their songs, and the hits kept coming for two years. Their immediate follow-ups to "Good Lovin'", including "You Better Run" (1966; covered in 1980 by Pat Benatar) and "Come On Up" were only modest hits. "(I've Been) Lonely Too Long" (1967) did better, and "Groovin'"[4] (#1 US/Canada, 1967) returned them to the top of the charts. They reeled off a succession of top 20 US hits, including "A Girl Like You" (1967), "How Can I Be Sure" (1967), "It's Wonderful" (1968), and "A Beautiful Morning" (1968).

The band was exceptionally popular in Canada where "A Girl Like You", "How Can I Be Sure?" and "A Beautiful Morning" all reached #1. But they struggled in the UK, where they only twice reached the top 75, with "Groovin'" (#8) and "A Girl Like You" (#35).

The band would bill themselves as the Young Rascals for the last time with the single release of "It's Wonderful"; they were known thence forwards as simply 'the Rascals'.

The Rascals were inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame on May 6, 1997. Steve Van Zandt gave the induction speech and presented the award.






"You Better Run" -






"I've Been Lonely Too Long" -






"Groovin'" -






"A Girl Like You" -






"How Can I Be Sure" -






"It's Wonderful" -






"A Beautiful Morning" -






"People Got To Be Free" -






Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rascals


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One of my absolute, total favorite pop/rock groups of all time, and of course, a product of the amazing musical fecundity of my province of Nova Caesarea. One of the several times I fell in love, the strains of _How Can I Be Sure_ were ringing in my ears, and hearing that song brings it all forward again. The power of music.......


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

One of the best. They made a big impression in my life. Ranks up there with the best of any 60s pop band.


----------

